# scrivere make.conf

## Lioben

Allora ciao a tutti ,sto installando gentoo per la prima volta prima di passare alla configurazione del kernel ecc volevo sapere se il file make.conf che ho scritto va bene e se ho commesso errori/dimenticanze.

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona" -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="$[CFLAGS]

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

CHOST="X86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="<http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/>http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/$tions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qtk4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DAL VOSTRO MANUALE
> 
> se l'uso delle OpenGL non è richiesto, perchè installarle ed abilitarne il supporto nei pacchetti che ne farebbero uso? Per lo stesso motivo, se non si vuole usare KDE, perchè preoccuparsi di compilare i pacchetti col supporto per KDE se questi pacchetti funzionano tranquillamente senza? 

 

Ma se io adesso uso kde le flag use di gnome non le metto nella variabile oppure le metto con il - davanti e se un giorno mi alzo la mattina e voglio usare kde e fare uso di compilazioni ecc ??? Oppure se li usassi entrambi? Non è meglio mettere flag sia per kde sia per gnome? Dove sbaglio? 

Ci sono altre flag importanti che non ho messo?

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

consiglio: abilita il profilo desktop che comprende sia gnome che kde e disabiliti gnome (-gnome -esd -gtk -esd) visto che non ti serve, se non lo hai già fatto.

per gestire le use flag installa profuse ed euses, fai meno fatica.

meglio se parti dal make.conf.example

mi pare che hai dimenticato INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS tanto per iniziare

Se un giorno ti gira di usare gnome cambi le use flag aggiungendo gnome o togliendo gnome secondo il profilo, lanci un emerge -NDu world e vai farti un giro che per compilare quel mattone ci metterà un pezzo. Se pensi già di usarlo tanto vale che soffri subito. Per kde ti conviene comunque usare gli splitted ebuilds (emerge kde-meta invece di kde).

----------

## Lioben

IL profilo desktop da dove lo attivo? da make.profile? 

LE FLAG INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS come le setto? mi pare non ci sono in make.example

 *Quote:*   

> per gestire le use flag installa profuse ed euses, fai meno fatica

 

Questo dopo che ho installato gentoo giusto?

----------

## Onip

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=nocona" -O2 -pipe" -> il " evidenziato è di troppo
> 
> CXXFLAGS="$[CFLAGS] -> da cambiare in CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" (parentesi graffe e " finale)
> ...

 

Per quanto riguarda il profilo si tratta di impostare correttamente il link /etc/make.profile , e nell'handbook dovrebbe essere spiegato (se non è così chiedi pure)

Byez

p.s1 Benvenuto a gentoo

p.s2 Mettere URGENTE nel titolo non ti fa avere risposte più veloci, quando qualcuno passa di qui e sa\ha voglia di rispondere lo fa.

----------

## Lioben

[quote="Onip"] *Lioben wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=nocona" -O2 -pipe" -> il " evidenziato è di troppo
> 
> CXXFLAGS="$[CFLAGS] -> da cambiare in CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" (parentesi graffe e " finale)
> ...

 

1)    Ho fatto un giro in usr/profiles/  e in /etc/  ma non c'ho capito nulla..... poi io vorrei un sistema a 64 bit puro , e non ho capito cosa voglia dire impostare il link a make.profile

2)  cosa devo mettere nelle variabili input_device in make.conf ecc?

----------

## djinnZ

```
eselect profile list
```

per vederli, poi ti selezioni quello adatto. man eselect per capire come funziona. Il profilo contiene una serie di informazioni come le use flag predefinite, il chost predefinito, quali pacchetti vanno mascherati perchè con quella determinata architettura sono dannosi etc. devi obbligatoriamente selezionarne uno, se scegli quello più adatto (evitando per ora i 2008, sono instabili) fai meglio.

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard synaptics mouse vmmouse void joystick" è sufficiente in genere

VIDEO_CARDS... secondo le schede che vuoi supportare, per esempio io ho "mga v4l radeon fglrx" ovvero supporto per matrox, video4linux, radeon (vecchie) e radeon (driver proprietari, tu potresti avere bisogno solo di nv o nvidia o tutte e due se hai una nvidia.

ALSA_CARDS... idem io ho "ens1371 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m" ovvero sondblaster pci, e le schede integrate dei computer (driver hda intel e il vecchio intel con il supporto al modem su schedina puffa) tu potresti avere bisogno di opl3sa2 o di emu101k o non so cosa

APACHE2_MODULES se usi apache e LIRC_DEVICES se usi lirc.

Se copi /etc/make.conf.example in /etc/make.conf e lo personalizzi eviti molti pasticci, credo sia abbastanza commentato da capire cosa combina.

Ti sei anche dimenticato LINGUAS="it en"

Rileggiti la documentazione, mi pare che hai saltato qualche pezzo o hai dato uno sguardo alla sola guida rapida.

I pacchetti indispensabili sono: profuse, euses, gentoolkit ed eix .

Buone bestemmie  :Twisted Evil: 

@onip: in realtà CXXFLAGS per default è uguale a CFLAGS, almeno in questo i devel hanno tentato di aggirare la legge di murphy e sono stati previdenti.

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @onip: in realtà CXXFLAGS per default è uguale a CFLAGS, almeno in questo i devel hanno tentato di aggirare la legge di murphy e sono stati previdenti.

 

Perfetto, questo non lo sapevo. Ad ogni modo lui l'aveva scritto con una sintassi non corretta, fonte di probabili problemi.

In merito a eselect, siamo sicuri sia presente nello stage3?

@Lioben

se eselect ti da "command not found", semplicemente ti basta

```
# ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/<path_alla_dir_del_profilo_che_vuoi> /etc/make.profile
```

Per quanto riguarda INPUT_DEVICES leggiti la guida di installazione di xorg presente in http://www.gentoo.org/doc , lì sono spiegate. e, ad ogni modo, finchè non emergi xorg e compagnia cantante non ti servono.

Quoto djinnZ per quanto riguarda LINGUAS   :Wink:  .

----------

## Atzeni

```

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qtk4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

```

Che io sappia la use flag "qtk4" non esiste.

Hai mescolato gtk con qt4  :Smile: 

----------

## Lioben

bhe qt4 è messa nella flag USE nel manuale gento............... a meno che non si siano sbagliati..........

----------

## Atzeni

Il mio reply era per segnalarti che hai scritto male una delle use flag

```
USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qtk4 kde dvd alsa cdr" 
```

invece di 

```
USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"
```

----------

## djinnZ

 :Wink: 

----------

## Lioben

Ops si scusate ieri sera davo i numeri .

ritornando alle flag di make.conf 

tramite comando lspci ho trovato la scheda audio e video 

ATI Tecnology inc RV516 XT  ATI radeon X1600 series (sarebbe la x1650SE)

Audio: Intel Corporation 82801H , ICH8 family

Bene adesso so cosa ho dentro il pc ma come faccio a trovare la corrispondenza tra quell'harware e i valore da mettere nella flag video_card o alsa_card?

in video_cards metto fglrx o radeon? 

In alsa_cards  cosa metto?

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
io ho 

VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]

Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
```

ed ho impostato così il mio make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0"
```

----------

## Lioben

e se scrivessi :

```

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx "
```

troppa roba? 

Cosa è vesa? (presumo sia un driver generico ma non so a che serve) 

nel caso andasse storto qualcosa in xorg con fglrx ....sto driver vesa che hai specificato si attiverebbe per avviare xorg?

Nella flag USE di make.conf devo mettere pure x11?

----------

## Tigerwalk

vesa sono drivers generici per le schede video. Se si hanno problemi con i drivers video della propria scheda, si può sempre utilizzare vesa (modificando xorg.conf) per far partire la grafica.

in make.conf devi mettere X come use flag affinchè la compilazione dei programmi avvenga con la possibilità di sfruttare il server grafico (per i pacchetti che utilizzano la grafica).

----------

